

Ask HN: Best place for promotional t-shirts, etc? - wensing

Looking to do an initial small order (2-8 shirts), and it would be nice to offer coffee mugs, etc. down the line.<p>CafePress, or somewhere else?  FWIW, I found CafePress' interface confusing.
======
ctingom
Acmeprints.com or brandxstore.com

------
indraneel24
www.customink.com ?

